# Finally Some Pics of my setup



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok after always saying id post pics.. here they are.. since im having a small problem with my fuel rail from jgy..i still haven't installed the cobra maf upgrade yet. but i still managed to create my custom intake. let me know what you think.
on a side note.. after puting everything back together.. car isn't running to well. car dies.. when braking to a stop light. pulled my plugs and they are BLACK and sooty. still running rich.. arrrrgh


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Here I'll have them shown on here for you


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> Ok after always saying id post pics.. here they are.. since im having a small problem with my fuel rail from jgy..i still haven't installed the cobra maf upgrade yet. but i still managed to create my custom intake. let me know what you think.
> on a side note.. after puting everything back together.. car isn't running to well. car dies.. when braking to a stop light. pulled my plugs and they are BLACK and sooty. still running rich.. arrrrgh


Looking good :thumbup: 
Sounds like you have a boost leak with your issues, I'm still working out a similar issue with my setup


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Looking good :thumbup:
> Sounds like you have a boost leak with your issues, I'm still working out a similar issue with my setup



i am thinking that too... but i can't find it.. arrrgh itsannoying


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good overall. Have you pressure tested your setup?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Looks good overall. Have you pressure tested your setup?



im constructing a pvc pipe to pressure test the piping so i can eliminate that. the new b14 rail should be sent out next week so.. i can eliminate injectors, fuel, and MAF... i also have an extra TB.. so im gonna swap out the TPS, and IACV and see if that makes a difference. after that.. i dunno what else to look for ..


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

When are you going to dyno it? I can't wait to see the results....


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> When are you going to dyno it? I can't wait to see the results....



i did have it dynoed....right now its pushin about 210whp.. but a/f was screwy i expected that to be higher...but no matter.. this weeked is the new fuel upgrade so i'll get it redynoed as soon as this install is done and working
hehe cant wait


----------

